# Codes for philips tv



## tnt45799 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a 50 inch Philips (50PFP53332D/37 It blinks red 6 times. when you shut television off tv doesn't go back on till plugged in 3-5 times before comes in. It is getting worse every day.. Please help!!!!!!!!!

*<removed link to a different thread - etaf moderator>*


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

removed the link to the other post 
please post the details here - as each case is different


----------



## tnt45799 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a 50 inch Philips (50PFP53332D/37 It blinks red 6 times. when you shut off tv doesn't go back on till plugged in 3-5 times before comes in. It is getting worse every day.. Please help!!!!!!!!!


etaf said:


> removed the link to the other post
> please post the details here - as each case is different


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi tnt45799

The flashing light problem on the 50" philips is caused by capacitor, look for number 8059 capacitor on the board it will be rounded.


Question; 

Do you hear noise coming from the audio when you turn it on ?


----------

